# 34" Seatrout on Superbowl Sunday



## GoneFish'n (Dec 5, 2003)

Eat your heart out fellow surf fisherman. Today was an awesome day!

At 4pm this afternoon, I landed my first spotted seatrout of the year. It weighed just under 11.5 lbs, and 34 inches in length.

I caught him using a white twister tail on a 3/4 oz red jig head, tied to 15 lb fluorocarbon. It took almost 15 minutes to bring him in to the beach. Not bad for my first citation seatrout!

And to top it off, I get to clean fish while drinking beer and watching the Superbowl. Life don't get no better.


----------



## GoneFish'n (Dec 5, 2003)




----------



## reelrebel18 (Oct 13, 2004)

do u mind sayin were
nice fish


----------



## GoneFish'n (Dec 5, 2003)

I caught him at the Cove area of the HD. Only the first fish I caught there in the past 2 months. Bites are few and far between, but from what I have heard, rarely is anything caught under 5 lbs.


----------



## Rockstar (Jun 23, 2004)

wow haven't seen a report in awhile. nice fish, that sure is a fish to be proud of. would anyone know if there would be trout hanging out in the the lynnhaven river this time of year? i wouldn't mind trying out that new custom...i've got a nice spot around Little Neck Pt (eastern branch) it'd kill this cabin fever, that's for sure.


----------



## uncdub13 (Aug 9, 2003)

stick the picture on a host site like tinypic.com. i'm dying to see this fish. nice catch.


----------



## Dixie719 (May 12, 2003)

Bout time someone around here caught a nice one!


----------



## GoneFish'n (Dec 5, 2003)

I will try to post the picture one more time. Here it goes.


----------



## GoneFish'n (Dec 5, 2003)

Lets see if this works. If not I posted it to the following link:











http://tinypic.com/view.html?pic=1o2802


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

hell ya... nice fish


neil


----------



## poleant (Sep 26, 2002)

That's almost unfrickinbelievable!! Nice fish dude. Don't think I ever seen one that big.


----------



## Anthony (Jul 3, 2002)

What a beautiful fish!!! That gives me an idea, see open forum for details.


----------



## Guest (Feb 7, 2005)

I didnt' think those things were around this timeof season.


----------



## Rockstar (Jun 23, 2004)

just saw the picture... that's the biggest speck i've ever seen, almost looks like a friggin' walleye! 11.5lbs...damn dude i'll say it again, nice fish!


----------



## the rhondel (Feb 6, 2003)

...holy crap  ...the R


----------



## Suavea (Oct 9, 2002)

*Eating That?*

I quess you're eating him/her humm? I've been wondering who ate fish from the Hot Ditch? Let us know if you start glowing in the dark or something like that!


----------



## Digger (Jan 4, 2000)

Pauky as I understand it Specks rarely travel outside of a 5 mile radus during their life(I could be wrong), so they just suspend themselves in deeper water when things get cold. But i the HD the water is warm enough for them to hang out and feed.


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

HMMMMMM........betcha' ya can't guess where my maiden voyage on the yak will be???????????????


Any1 wanna meet up?

Nice feesh!


----------



## johnnyleo11 (Dec 17, 2003)

NS4D,

Do a write up on your yak outfit. I'm curious as to what you got as I am interested in getting one too.


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

johnnyleo11 said:


> NS4D,
> 
> Do a write up on your yak outfit. I'm curious as to what you got as I am interested in getting one too.



plannin on doin that....


----------



## Hat80 (Sep 22, 2002)

*Man I like seeing that,*

nice fish!  And guess what, he didn't need a Yak.  LOL.....Tightlines


----------



## Rockstar (Jun 23, 2004)

so there IS a place you can fish the ditch from shore? anyone wanna give me directions? i've been itchin' to stretch a line out.


----------



## erfisher (Feb 9, 2004)

NICE FISH!

I was in there a few weeks ago and saw one caught similar to that. Word has it someone caught a 13 lb one threre recently. I have made 4 trips there so far and only one 16" speck to show for it. Probably won't be back. Congrats to you though, doubt you will ever catch another one that big!


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

Hat80 said:


> nice fish!  And guess what, he didn't need a Yak.  LOL.....Tightlines


well he had ta go @ low tide to walk to the Cove,or knew someone so he could cut across private property....

walkin to the Cove can be done...but sum of the deep holes to catch feesh can only be attained on a boat or a Hat80 yak


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

*That's a catch of a lifetime,GoneFish'n*

That thing would eat most of the specks I've caught!   

Purdy fish,congrats..


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

Now thats a trout!!!!

Nice job, congrats!


----------



## Fishman (Apr 23, 2000)

nice fish see lots of spots before my eyes


----------



## striperswiper (Nov 30, 2004)

damn dude, i'm jealous of that one and i'm sure alot of other fishheads are, I cant wait till the baits temps get up i want one of those 

nice fish


----------



## Fatback (Aug 6, 2003)

Man, NICE d#mn fish. Once in a life time. I'm happy for ya.


----------



## FL FISHERMAN (Sep 30, 2002)

Sweet Jesus that is a gudin!!!! And I would eat it too unless someone can medically prove to me that the water around the HD is worse than our polluted ocean!


----------



## chest2head&glassy (Jul 2, 2002)

*Semantics*



> It took almost 15 minutes to bring him in to the beach.


Hmmmm....beach, huh? You meant boat, right! Cause everybody knows that there's no fish at the HD and you can only fish from a boat.  

Oh yeah, NICE FISH!


----------



## GoneFish'n (Dec 5, 2003)

No boat, honest. But I have been looking to buy a boat. 

The spec had me backed up to the middle of the far bank. The tide was incoming, and I had run out of beach. My back was against that 6 foot tall bank, and I was standing in 4-6 inches of water. I had no choice but to grab him like a bass, and throw him up over my shoulders. I literally had to climb a tree to get up on higher ground. He chewed my thumb up pretty good, and his upper fangs punctured my palm. Sacrificing the skin on my thumb was well worth it.

I thank everyone for the nice comments. I still start shaking looking at the pictures.

Fresh fillets are in the oven right now. I will have to let ya all know how he tastes.


----------



## Zigh (May 2, 2002)

*Congrats!!!*

Way To Go on a tremendous Speck!!! I'm impresseed..... As for the health warnings from some of your fellow P&S brothers; THEY ARE VERY REAL!!!!! Here is a snipit from the Chesepeake Bay Foundation website... The pollution that poses the biggest threat isn't from the warm water discharge but from ALL of the other industry that for year's has gone on in and around that body of water(Elizabeth River) 
Here's the quote>>>
Elizabeth River (South Branch): Like Baltimore Harbor, it is also heavily industrialized and is the most polluted Bay river for certain petroleum compounds, many of which are carcinogens. 

Seems clear that you shouldn't eat fish from here?! Maybe photos and release citations are a wise way to go when fishing the 'Ditch'... Pretty work on you citation man!!!!  
><((((*>
Zigh


----------



## jjaachapa (Aug 7, 2004)

Who cares where and how he caught it. Point is that he caught it. Nice fish !
And if the fish are getting that big in the HD, i guess it cant be that polluted. Unless theres some Godzilla action going on in there.
Chapa


----------



## Zigh (May 2, 2002)

*CBF website link*

Here's a link to the CBF website offering some health information pertaining to Chesepeake Bay species>>>>
http://www.cbf.org/site/News2?JServ...6a&page=NewsArticle&id=8895&news_iv_ctrl=1082
Fish On
 
><((((*>
Zigh


----------



## Rob Holtz (Jul 29, 2000)

Awesome fish. If I were you i'd be putting that one on the wall. That will probably be the largest Speck you'll ever catch in your life.

I'm kicking myself in the butt right now... I pulled in there yesterday afternoon, saw the 3 beach fishermen and a few boats, one of which was sitting in my hole. Looked at the bottom machine and saw 45 deg. water and decided to go fish in warmer water. Bad move, it was cool everywhere around there yesterday. Caught 1 10" Striper all day.


----------



## Zigh (May 2, 2002)

*you're kidding right?!*

jjaachapa- I hope you were kidding, right? I don't think the CBF would make health warnings up...creatures live in all sorts of polluted areas around the world and show few or no signs of illness, pollution, or disease....doesn't mean you should ignore the information and eat 'em anyway.. but hey, to each his own....... Again, AWESOME TROUT!!! Goin' to try on Wednesday
Fish On  
><((((*>
Zigh


----------



## jjaachapa (Aug 7, 2004)

Zigh, like i said might be some godzilla action going on in there. Well after i read some of the warnings you posted im sure Godzilla got its size living in that nasty water. Thanks for the info and i'll keep up the catch and release habit.
Chapa


----------



## Caught Myself (Sep 14, 2004)

Way to go! I was the guy fishing from the yak there Sunday afternoon. Nobody else caught anything. Congradulations!


----------



## GoneFish'n (Dec 5, 2003)

For those of you that recommended I have it mounted on my wall, and for those of you that told me not to eat the spec due to contaminants, my wife and I just finished one of the best fish dinners in a very long while. 

When I had cleaned it, I was careful to remove the skin and fat, as well as the belly meat, as these contain more than 90% of any toxins that may be in the fish. The meat was very lean, and when baked, was white and flakey and tasted awesome. Absolutely nothing wrong with it.

Regarding the recommendations to have the fish mounted because I may never catch another one that big... I have already done that 2 times, and have caught a bigger one on both occasions. I had a 15 lb northern pike mounted, only to catch a 27 pounder while the 15 pounder was still at the taxidermist. I also had a 4 lb rainbow trout mounted, only to catch a 12 1/4 pound rainbow a few years later. By the way, the rainbow is still on the top 5 list in all of Southern California. You never know when that bigger one will be there..... and there always will be a bigger one somewhere!!!


----------



## GoneFish'n (Dec 5, 2003)

And yes, the 12 1/4 pounder is also on the wall in my office. That one cost almost $500 to have mounted. Too expensive. Would you believe a lot of fishermen were upset when I caught and released an 85 lb black drum a few years ago. They thought I should have mounted that one as well.......


----------



## Caught Myself (Sep 14, 2004)

*Maiden Voyage*

Check your PMs.


----------



## chest2head&glassy (Jul 2, 2002)

> No boat, honest. But I have been looking to buy a boat.


I was joking, hence the rolling eyes...  
So what's the latest on shore access at the HD these days?


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

chest2head&glassy said:


> I was joking, hence the rolling eyes...
> So what's the latest on shore access at the HD these days?



what's all the fuss....we all know,there ain't no fish in the Hot Ditch


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

you have no idea how many times i was tempted to say that.... no idea


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 28, 2003)

*spec trout*

Woooow.....trout Dreames :d


----------



## Zigh (May 2, 2002)

*you can't see*

Gonefishin'~ I'm sure it tasted fine... BUT, you can't see toxins my friend...... or taste them; BUT, they are there... that body of water IS ultra-polluted... If the state reccommends no fish consumption from a body of water it's probably a good idea to listen...Additionally, you can get a replica of your fish by providing the measurements to a good taxidermist.... I say all this in an effort to help inform you, I'm not attempting to make ya upset.... Glad dinner was good and I hope you stay healthy... I'm going to try tomorrow for a release citation, I just hope something is nibbling... GOOD LUCK and Fish On
Zigh
><((((*>


----------



## rattler (Jul 3, 2004)

nice fish...i knew that all the big ones wern't gone...now, what did it hit...


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

rattler said:


> nice fish...i knew that all the big ones wern't gone...now, what did it hit...



See post #1 for that info.....  




> I caught him using a white twister tail on a 3/4 oz red jig head, tied to 15 lb fluorocarbon.


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

*Now that's...*

a Tiderunner for sure!  Nice fish - hope you stuffed him with Maryland crabmeat...

Sandcrab


----------



## Dyhard (Oct 24, 2002)

Nice fish man!! Good job! Now for the eating part. You must have kahhoonas as big as coconuts to eat something from that place!! If not they soon will be if you ate it.


----------



## striperswiper (Nov 30, 2004)

i've eaten fish from there and have been doing it for years and i'm not glowing yet but after that thread i read above about the warning i might think twice next time


----------



## GoneFish'n (Dec 5, 2003)

I don't mean to offend anyone out there, but I have also read that healthwise, eating a pound of fish from the Elizabeth River is equivalent to smoking about 3 cigarettes, and I don't hear any posts about how important it is to not smoke. I had smoked for only a year, and gave it up almost 20 years ago. It just did nothing for me, and wasn't worth wasting the money when I could spend it on fishing! 

However, the key to anything (good or bad) is moderation... I seriously doubt that one fish is really that big of a deal. Out of all of the fish that I have caught so far in the HD, this was the only one not released. Almost everything else that I catch in the HD in the future will swim to see another day.


----------



## GoneFish'n (Dec 5, 2003)

The cove is still accessible around low tide. Simply pay the $5 to park at Chesapeake Yachts, and walk the shoreline heading west. If you time it right, you can walk there about 2 hours before high tide and fish until about 2 hours after high tide. I always bring my tall boots with so that I can get back if the water has risen and the shoreline has disappeared.

To the fisherman known as "Caught Myself", what did you mean by "check your PMs"???? By the way, very nice yak.


----------



## flathead (Dec 18, 2003)

Definitely the speck of a lifetime.Great job !! What's even more noticeable is your willingness to share information. Salute.


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

3 ciggs huh? + beer? well i guess me and al should stop fishin altogether... it like us eatin fish outa da HD 144.6 times a day


neil


----------



## can't fish today (Oct 8, 2003)

Nice fish! 

Unfortunately, the rest of us are going be catching small specs for a couple of years just to keep the universe in balance


----------



## TC (Oct 21, 2002)

That is the fish I dream about!!!!!!! My hat is off to you man, way to go!!!!!!!!!!!!!  
TC


----------



## Caught Myself (Sep 14, 2004)

GoneFish'n said:


> To the fisherman known as "Caught Myself", what did you mean by "check your PMs"???? By the way, very nice yak.


I'm sorry, the header was Maiden Voyage. I hit the reply button too soon. I was trying to see if NS4D was ready to make his maiden voyage in his new yak to the cove yesterday, so I PM'ed him. 
I'm glad you stayed and caught a NICE one. I left early to go to the hot ditch. The fishing pressure is so strong , it's hard to hook up with anything in the cove. 
Yeah, I really enjoy my pocket rocket yak. Sometimes I paddle to my favorite places, get out and fish from the shore. It's all good.


----------



## rattler (Jul 3, 2004)

anyone remenber "KEPONE"... you could keep fish on one side of the hrbt bur not the other...fish swim, right?


----------



## no sweat (Mar 23, 2004)

That's an awesome fish dude! Off to one helluva year.


----------



## eamakatu (May 2, 2004)

*The skinny on the HD trouts*

Every fall a certain number of Specks take up winter in the hot ditch. Every year the same "fishermen" show up in November and fish the place out, so after thanksgiving there are very, very few specks left to catch. 
If some of the "fishermen" released some of the specks they caught, the action would be fantastic all winter long. I've seen guys with 8 monster specks on a stringer every day in November. Who needs to keep all that fish????


----------



## GoneFish'n (Dec 5, 2003)

Has anyone had any luck in the hot ditch since I caught the nice spec on Superbowl Sunday???? 

Just wondering if there is anything else left to catch.


----------



## Fishman (Apr 23, 2000)

reports have been scarce but there have been a few small speckies caught but thats about it. fishing there has beem real slow there this year.


----------

